# 7 little kits



## secuono (Jan 15, 2012)

Just showing off some pics of my 1st live and growing litter! There are 7 Californian babies, 2 weeks & 3 days old!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh they are precious.  Congratulations!  

Thanks for sharing!  

Hope you continue to show them off as they grow.  lol  

Wishing you all the best.  

K


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2012)

I take a picture every few days, since I already feel they are growing so fast! I have pictures of my new ducklings, almost every day a new picture, they are growing very fast, too. Going to start a duckie thread in a second. =]


----------



## hollymh (Jan 15, 2012)

So precious!


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks! Today 3 were active, one was all over the place! It jumped out, ran around the nest, went behind the wall and to the back and then came back around...lol. Idk what it was doing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Thanks! Today 3 were active, one was all over the place! It jumped out, ran around the nest, went behind the wall and to the back and then came back around...lol. Idk what it was doing.


I don't think the little one knew what he was doing either.  lol   Just excited to use it's limbs and move around to explore.  Sounds like a leader to me.  First one out to move around and explore.  

So glad to hear they are getting active.

K


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2012)

All of them were running around today! Babies eat with their eyes closed, lol.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 16, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## secuono (Jan 19, 2012)

They sleep in the food dish, making a huge pyramid like cheerleaders do...lol. 
I took the nest out today, it wasn't too icky, but they were sleeping everywhere but the nest today. Added a pile of grass hay for them to sit on or eat for the night.


----------



## secuono (Jan 21, 2012)

Am Chin had 4-5 blue babies!


----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2012)

She had 4 live babies, doing well. One is dead, not sure why, partly because it crawled away, peed on and it had bitten it's own tongue[it was bleeding at some point]. 
Babies are blue, is that a Am Chin color or the Silver Fox? I did also breed her to the Californian, since the SF wasn't too interested every time.


----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/XPkmycvTaIg


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 23, 2012)

The rabbit in the picture second for bottom is a silver fox (a nice looking one). Cute pics!


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> The rabbit in the picture second for bottom is a silver fox (a nice looking one). Cute pics!


Yes, I know. And the last picture is of ducks! Oh my! 
I like to add other pics not always related if I took them the same day.


----------



## secuono (Jan 30, 2012)

Am Chin 4 kits.









Cali kits.


----------

